# Can you fix a scratched goggle lens?



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

I dont want to buy a whole new lens does anyone have any idea of how to get rid of the scratches?


----------



## Zcev5454 (Dec 2, 2012)

Is this on the inside or outside of the lens?


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

on the outside


----------



## Zcev5454 (Dec 2, 2012)

I noticed on mine that if it is on the outside, and there's a polarized coating, it may be hardly visible when looking from the inside.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

but if it doesnt have the polarized coating?

im not sure though, i just bought some anon realms for $15 bucks but the guy said the lens might need changing.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Well with my safety glasses I have used pledge, yes the furniture polish shit. Guess it has a substance that fills small scratches. But I don't think I'd spray it on my $160 goggles.


----------



## Zcev5454 (Dec 2, 2012)

It's probably best to replace the lens if you can, but I've never owned any without a strong polarized lens.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Its worth it to invest in a pair of goggles with removable lenses. Regardless of how careful I am, I always managed to scratch lenses.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

ya dude its removable, i just dont wanna spend $50 on a new lens..know what im sayin..


----------

